# Aperturismo



## Angel.Aura

A me è capitato, sere fa, di sentire alla radio una deputata che parlava di dibattiti parlamentari così dicendo: "... modificare la legge 194 in senso di un *aperturismo* che non condividiamo".
Capisco il senso, anche se non mi è affatto familiare la parola.
E' un neologismo? E' uno di quei termini che devono sintetizzare tutto un discorso in poche sillabe? E' una parola limitata all'ambito politico? Vi piace?


----------



## Stiannu

Non sono un conservatore... ma c'è un limite 
No, vabbè, diciamo che, se si trattasse di una parola coniata a partire da un concetto ricorrente e ormai emblematico nell'immaginario, potrei ammetterlo... Se qualche partito fosse passato alla storia per i continui richiami all' "apertura", uno storico o semplicemente un cronista un po' spregiudicato potrebbe coniare il termine _aperturismo_...
Per esempio, se ad un certo punto si consolida il termine _inciucio_, è prevedibile che prima o poi nascerà il verbo _inciuciare_. Se una certa corrente democristiana viene denominata _i dorotei_, si può immaginare che in futuro qualcuno sarà accusato di _doroteismo_. 

Questo non mi sembra un caso simile, per cui rimarrei a parlare di _aperture_ o _disponibilità_.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Stiannu said:


> Questo non mi sembra un caso simile, per cui rimarrei a parlare di _aperture_ o _disponibilità_.


Bene. Allora siamo almeno in due.
Non mi piace che la lingua sia un ricorrere continuo di parole dette e ridette, ma il pensiero che ci si sforzi di rendere "alti" dei concetti semplici mi infastidisce parecchio.


----------



## rocamadour

Angel.Aura said:


> Bene. Allora siamo almeno in due.
> Non mi piace che la lingua sia un ricorrere continuo di parole dette e ridette, ma il pensiero che ci si sforzi di rendere "alti" dei concetti semplici mi infastidisce parecchio.


 
... siamo in tre. Pensate che leggendo il titolo del thread per un attimo ho creduto che si trattasse di una richiesta per uno slogan o neologismo pubblicitario per un'agenzia di viaggi ("turismo aperto")!


----------



## Frapap

rocamadour said:


> ... siamo in tre. Pensate che leggendo il titolo del thread per un attimo ho creduto che si trattasse di una richiesta per uno slogan o neologismo pubblicitario per un'agenzia di viaggi ("turismo aperto")!


 
Siamo in quattro... e in due ad aver associato la cosa al turismo: io avevo pensato a un tipo di agriturismo dove però si dorme all'aperto... una versione di agricamping


----------



## Crisidelm

D'altra parte, se "apertura" viene sempre più utilizzato in ambito politico (ed è così, tale parola è usata ed abusata sempre più in quel campo) gioco forza dovremo fare i conti con "aperturismo", prima o poi, come atteggiamento nel porsi verso altre correnti politiche e di pensiero.


----------



## jazyk

Siamo in cinque. Io avevo pensato a conti bancari. Ma mi piace come la deputata usò aperturismo.


----------



## viria

Io mi ritengo una persona aperta, ma ritengo comunque che sia un nostro preciso dovere cercare di mantenere la creaione di neologismi almeno nei ranghi di qualcosa di esteticamente/foneticamente gradevole. I politici fanno troppo spesso "carne di porco" della nostra lingua. Andrei molto cauta nell'utilizzare questa "nuova" parola


----------



## jazyk

Io ritengo molto meno nocivo l'uso di neologismi italiani dell'abuso di forestierismi, soprattutto anglicismi, che hanno invaso la lingua italiana.


----------



## viria

jazyk said:


> Io ritengo molto meno nocivo l'uso di neologismi italiani dell'abuso di forestierismi, soprattutto anglicismi, che hanno invaso la lingua italiana.


 
Su questo siamo d'accordo. Tuttavia mi pare una regola di buon italiano (e buon gusto) limitare l'invenzione linguistica ai soli casi in cui veramente non ci sia modo di esprimersi alternativo: e quello di "aperturismo" non mi sembra ricadere tra questi ...


----------



## rocamadour

viria said:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo. Tuttavia mi pare una regola di buon italiano (e buon gusto) limitare l'invenzione linguistica ai soli casi in cui veramente non ci sia modo di esprimersi alternativo: e quello di "aperturismo" non mi sembra ricadere tra questi ...


 
Mi devo proprio dichiarare d'accordo con viria!


----------



## Angel.Aura

@ Frapap e rocamadour, ma è meravigliosa l'associazione di idee con il turismo!!! 
A me non era venuto in mente perché quella assurda parola era profondamente contestualizzata (e come avete visto, l'argomento era tutt'altro che vacanziero...).
@ jazyk, che bella l'idea dei conti correnti! 

Allora non tutti gli _-ismi_ vengono per nuocere! C'è anche un loro lato positivo: lo stimolo alla creatività.

Poi vi dico anche che ho trovato la famosa parola   sul De Mauro:

a|per|tu|rì|*s*mo
s.m.
TS polit., tendenza a ricercare aperture politiche fuori dal proprio schieramento

... vabbè...


----------



## SunDraw

Il fatto è che anche "apertura" nel senso di "una qualche disponibilità al confronto" è un'accezione proprio di provenienza dal discutere politico (personalmente non so se la si possa tradurre tranquillamente dall'italiano nelle altre lingue, ad es. con "openness" in inglese), da quel luogo di intensa ricerca linguistica qual è ogni ambito di confronto con caratteri di eccezionale criticità. A un politico poi non può esser richiesto in quanto tale di costringersi con la lingua, o meglio richiederglielo passa facilmente anch'esso come atto politico... (eh sì è un contesto piuttosto particolare).

Là dove un parlar di "disponibilità" può suonare clamorosamente eccessivo, salterà certo fuori un giorno uno "spiraglio" e l'indomani uno "spiraglismo" ...

La fortuna del vocabolo messo in gioco è certo poi legata ai soliti mille fattori, nel frattempo è ben lecito spernacchiarlo o estenderne l'uso secondo il proprio gusto.


----------



## bubu7

Per il GRADIT la parola è entrata in italiano nel 1962.


----------



## Romanaccia

Ok, qui mi sento la piu' ignorante, io avevo pensato indicasse una qualche variante di Agri-turismo". Oddio! Rido di me stessa. Vabbe' e' sempre meglio della parola "scannare" che sentii tempo fa', erroneamente usata invece di "scannerizzare".


----------



## la italianilla

Angel.Aura said:


> ...(CUT)...Poi vi dico anche che ho trovato la famosa parola   sul De Mauro:
> 
> a|per|tu|rì|*s*mo
> s.m.
> TS polit., tendenza a ricercare aperture politiche fuori dal proprio schieramento
> 
> ... vabbè...





bubu7 said:


> Per il GRADIT la parola è entrata in italiano nel 1962.



Vabè ma tanto, oggettivamente parlando....quali sono i politici che ricercano aperture al di fuori del proprio partito?  



Romanaccia said:


> Ok, qui mi sento la piu' ignorante, io avevo pensato indicasse una qualche variante di Agri-turismo". Oddio! Rido di me stessa...(CUT)...



Guarda Romanaccia, ridi pure di nuovo perché siamo in due  



viria said:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo. Tuttavia mi pare una regola di buon italiano (e buon gusto) limitare l'invenzione linguistica ai soli casi in cui veramente non ci sia modo di esprimersi alternativo: e quello di "aperturismo" non mi sembra ricadere tra questi ...



Beh effettivamente son d'accordo. Inoltre, secondo il mio umile parere, a sentirla, è brutta forte


----------



## yanein

Forse può piacere di più questa parola se si pensa alle speranze che suscitava, contrapposta a un ferreo “immobilismo”, nella Spagna franchista della metà degli anni Sessanta. E ancora oggi altrove.
Per definizione, si apre (a un progresso nei costumi, nelle idee, nella politica, nella religione) ciò che è chiuso. Viva l’aperturismo.
Per i meno liberali, viva la gita con l’aperitivo.


----------

